
Welcome Dominika, John, Domonique, Ben and Harj - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-dominika-john-domonique-ben-and-harj
======
tzs
Dominika and Domonique are both fairly uncommon names, and both also derive
from the same latin roots meaning "of the Lord".

What are the odds that in a group of 5 people, 2 would have different uncommon
names that both have the same meaning and origin?

I'd guess the odds are very low, which would make this a quite interesting
coincidence.

On the other hand, there are many possible pairs of uncommon names derived
from a common root, so maybe something like the Birthday Paradox applies and
so it is not all that interesting to have two uncommon names from the same
root in a group of 5.

~~~
bbctol
Also, how many times in your life have you heard a short list of people that
didn't have two unusual names in common? Tens of thousands, at least.

